# Donell Williams Signed and waived as of 10/8



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> RealGM Staff Report -
> The Los Angeles Clippers today signed free agent guard Donell Williams. Per team policy, terms of the contract were not released.
> 
> A Los Angeles native who starred at Fairfax High School and West Los Angeles Community College from 2001-2003, Williams enjoyed a successful college career at Fayetteville State University. At Fayetteville State, the 27 year old averaged 15.7 points, 6.0 rebounds and 2.1 assists as a senior. As a junior, Williams averaged 17.2 points, 7.2 rebounds and 3.4 assists. Prior to attending Fayetteville State, Williams averaged 29.6 points and 7.7 rebounds in 2002-03 at West Los Angeles Community College.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48325/20071002/clippers_sign_free_agent_donell_williams/

Yeah, it's news


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Donell Williams Signed*

What the hell...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Donell Williams Signed*



Free Arsenal said:


> What the hell...


Just training camp contract, no worries he won't make the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Donell Williams Signed*



Free Arsenal said:


> What the hell...


Just a training camp contract, no worries he won't make the team.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Donell Williams Signed*

So, we'd rather give this guy a shot over Jordan? ****in' stupid.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Donell Williams Signed*

Hes not getting a shot. Hes just a body for training camp. Clippers already have 15 guaranteed contracts. Unless they use one of their injury exceptions, diaz too has no shot of making the team. 

Kaman Williams Davis Thomas, Thornton, Maggette, Brand, Livingston, Dickau, Cassell, Mobley, Knight, Ross, Patterson, Powell


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/dwilliams_071008.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today waived guard Donell Williams. Williams was signed as a free agent on Oct. 2 and participated in the Clippers training camp in Santa Barbara from Oct. 2 – Oct. 6. Williams, a Los Angeles native, starred at Fairfax High School and Fayetteville State.


He didn't last long.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn, he was the next MJ :boohoo2: 

Oh well, who's next..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

he wasnt even the 2nd or 3rd best player on his HS team. And he went to a college ive never even heard of.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Goodbye Donell, it was nice not knowing ya.


----------

